
One Ethereum trader just made $1,140,000 in seconds, thanks to an epic glitch - happy-go-lucky
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/one-ethereum-trader-just-made-1-140-000-in-seconds-thanks-to-an-epic-glitch-48af7e0ffe49
======
jamisteven
Seems this trader had a vested interest at that strike price, and probably
very close to the source of the mis-information about the car crash.

